# PA/South Jersey- Need Help



## karnana3 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Everybody,
I am getting divorced and cannot take by bunnies with me right away, because I have no place for them yet. Also, we are going to be selling our house and a whole rabbit room is not a selling point. The bottom line is that I need to temporarily rehome my rabbits for a few months.

I have 4 rabbits- 2 bonded pairs. 

I have checked with two of the Rabbit Rescues in the area and i cannot afford their boarding fees because financially I am not in the best place.

is there anyone out there who can help me out or know of someone who can?

i would appreciate any suggestions or help anyone can give. Thank you!


----------



## karnana3 (Mar 23, 2009)

not sure if i posted this in the right place... mods????


----------



## JimD (Mar 24, 2009)

:bump'cuz i movedthethread:bump

I noticed your thread and thought it would get more attention in the Rescue forum.

I'm in northern NJ....Bergen County.
Unfortunately my bunny room is at full capacity.

There's a few Foster/Rescue places around. I'll see if I can get in contact with them concerning temp foster services.

It would help to post some more details about your bunnies...and pics too!! 

I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. I hope everything works out for the bestof all.


----------



## pla725 (Mar 25, 2009)

Unfortunately I can't help either. No room at the Inn and finances. I'll ask around.


----------



## karnana3 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have 4 rabbits. 2 males and 2 females. Mr. Violet and Olive are a pair and Mr. Peach and Ruby are another pair. Violet and Peach are from pet stores and are of undetermined origins.... although some say Violet looks like a silver Marten. Ruby is a lionhead and Olivia is white with black spots. The Oldest is Violet. he is 4. Then Peach and Olivia are about 3 and Ruby is maybe 1-2 years old. 

Violet and Olivia are happy to be left alone. They have decent litterbox habits.
Peach is very friendly and Ruby is a total spaz- but she was found on the streets and brought to a rescue so i have been working on her... they both have awful litterbox habits. Peach is a digger so he flings poo.

They are all healthy. Peach may have slight allergies but they have not bothered him since i switched to oxbow products. All have been de-sex.ed.

they have a myspace page and write a blog...there are lots of pictures there....

http://www.myspace.com/oderetwas



i have been contacting rescues- i got 2 of my buns from rescues in the area. i can't afford the boarding fees right now...part of why we are getting divorced is his gambling problem that has put us in a lot of debt.

one of my girls came from TRH and if i relinquish them (as stipulated in the contract i signed when i adopted) they will only take her back and not her partner. i do not want to break up the bonded pair. i don;t think Mr. Violet could handle that.

at this point i am thinking i may have to adopt them out completely to someone... i just don't know what to do.

it just sucks that i am losing my house and all my stuff and having to move in with my parents again at 32 and now i will have to give up my babies too.

Please PM me if you are interested in adopting them or just if you are willing to help out with keeping them for a while for me.


----------



## Dragonrain (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh no! I remember your bunnies from myspace! I use to have a page up for my Zeus (RIP) and Barnaby.

I'm in Northern NJ now but I don't know what I could do to help. I kind of have my hands full as far as animals go. The bunnies here have their own room, but I would have a hard time talking my boyfriend into letting me bring in any new animals even if it was temporary. Finances would be an issue as well since my bf is the only one working right now. 

Is there anything you could do to raise the money to board them? Maybe people would be willing to donate to help out or you could have a yard sale or something? I know you said a rabbit room isn't a selling point- are you going to be staying at the house still? Maybe you could keep their cages in a diffrent part of the house or even keep them outside for a few months? I know that's not ideal but it might be better than the alturnative.

I'm sorry about your divorce and the situation with the bunnies! I would be devistated if I were ever in the same situation.


----------



## pla725 (Mar 26, 2009)

What rescues have you contacted? I volunteer with For Bunny Sake in NJ.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry. It looks like you really love your bunnies and I can't imagine giving them up. I hope you can find a solution, temporary or permanent.


----------



## karnana3 (Mar 26, 2009)

pla- 

i got Ruby from Luv N Bunns. I have not asked Carol about relinquishing them to her yet though. Only about holding them temporarily. She said some Fosters were wiling to help but that i would have to pay boarding fees... it would be about $300 a month for all 4 ($150 per pair)

Olive is from The Rabbit Habit. Kerry is trying to shut down shop so she doesn't want to take on any more buns to be adopted out at this point, which is why she would only take back Olivia.

i may have worked on my parents enough with guilt that they would let me bring them. The only issue is that the rabbits would have no space at all and would be in tiny cages until we could set up somehitng bigger at my sister's house or at my own place. I feel bad about that. i am going to wait and see what happens. We aren't ready to put the house up for sale so i hope i can buy some more time...


----------



## pla725 (Mar 27, 2009)

I understand. I'm facing possible foreclosure on my place. If I had to move back home I would have to keep mine in cages and not the large pens I have them in now. Hopefully things will work out.


----------



## karnana3 (Mar 27, 2009)

pla- good luck with your situation as well!


----------



## karnana3 (Mar 31, 2009)

probably putting the house up for sale in like 3-4 weeks.

anybody?


----------



## Pipp (Apr 1, 2009)

Those 'foster fees' are ridiculous for a rescue. Their hard coat can be as low as $15 for a bale of hay, $10 for a bag of pellets and a small veggie budget to supplement free carrot tops, etc. 

Try an ad in Craig's List.. 

A "please help" ad usually gets a good response around here. 

And/Or try something like: 

"Wondering if rabbits are the right pet for you? Here's your chance to find out."

Good luck with it. 


sas


----------



## ani-lover (Apr 1, 2009)

how long would you need them in care of someone else?
approx.

and what part of penn are you in?


----------



## karnana3 (Apr 1, 2009)

Philadelphia.

you are in NY? what part? it used to take me about 1hour and 45 min to get to Queens when i was dating my husband.


----------



## dootsmom (Apr 2, 2009)

Need to know sizes and how they are kept....out times, food, etc..

If they are on the smaller side, I might be able to swing it until the fall.

I'm in North NJ.

Charlotte


----------



## dootsmom (Apr 2, 2009)

Peach & Ruby can go in the 3 foot by 3 foot cage that half is wire bottomed.
Good for slobs!!


----------



## karnana3 (Apr 2, 2009)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ID=236364891&albumID=1158691&imageID=14579251

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...1158691&imageID=14579251#a=1158691&i=14579299



this is one of the cages. yeah they have a lot of room... but i don't let them out very much because of our 110 pound dog.

a smaller cage would be fine (i even have two of them) as long as they got time out.

none of them eat veggies because we had some cecal issues with Peach and stopping the veggies at the vets suggestion helped. i felt guilty letting the other 3 have veggies when Peach couldn't.


umm... i'm trying to think of what else you need to know....

i'm thinking timeline is from sometime in April (when we put the house up) through the summer. Hopefully no longer.


----------



## karnana3 (Apr 3, 2009)

i have one pair settled. they will go back to the rescue where i adopted Olivia. 

i may be able to bring the other pair with me. i appreciate the offers and suggestions i have gotten and will keep you posted. i need to talk to my parents and i will let you all know what decision i have made. THANKS!


----------



## pla725 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm sorry you had to give up your one pair. Things will get better. It does take time. I know that for a fact.


----------

